# Been Working Out



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I decided a little self-transformation was in order, so I did some working out. You'll notice it in my profile pic. Just thought you'd like to know.  :lol: 8)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank goodness the old profile pic is gone.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like you grew a little bit of a beard too! :shock:


----------

